# Army Jeep fans



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This is for any of you Jeep fans out there, and especially Naekid, this Canadian Army crew does this in record time...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I've watched that video a few times ... really cool! :beercheer:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My 47 cj2a went to the body shop for 2 weeks 4 months ago and still hasn't been painted.:gaah:


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

You gotta love them jeeps!! :congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## oilcan (Jan 12, 2010)

sailaway said:


> My 47 cj2a went to the body shop for 2 weeks 4 months ago and still hasn't been painted.:gaah:


Might be time to give it the krylon touch!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Lots of hardware missing on that Jeep.
Still fun to watch.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't recommened highway use er off roadin!

Still cool though. Make it easy fer the chop shop wouldn't it!


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

That Jeep is specially set up for that however I do know some of those guys on that team as that is also my job as a vehicle technician (mechanic) in the Canadian Army. I have also owned a couple of Jeeps as well in the past and they are the old ones any way dead simple to fix and work on.


----------

